# Lets See Some Pictures Of Your First Horse



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

This should be a fun thread and maybe a bit embarrassing :wink:

First pony that was mine, Dolly. I'm the one in the lifejacket :shock:








My forever heart horse, Bunny. She was a fantastic old mare, I miss her dearly and she's been gone for 20 years.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

They didn't have cameras back then. Actually I only have one picture and my mother has it.


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Very cute MHFoundation Quarters :wink: that pony is adorable.. and dont get me started on your luck of having curls! Hahah


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is Turkish Taffy my first* All Mine* horse. I had him from the time I was Ten till I was 40.

I loved that horse and rode the shinanigans out of that boy.

My first trophy and playing around in the front yard.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

sommsama09 said:


> Very cute MHFoundation Quarters :wink: that pony is adorable.. and dont get me started on your luck of having curls! Hahah


Thanks. She was a blast, she racked and it caused a lot of giggle fits. Curls are a pain in the butt, you can have 'em. The flat iron & I are real good pals. 

Cute pony Taffy!


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Ther is nothing to take the place of your first horse.

I like the lifevest!! At least you have curls I have frizz.


----------



## JSMidnight (Mar 15, 2012)

Well it wasn't very long ago that I got my first horse, about 5 years ago so not really golden oldie. But Here is my first horse Diablo, he was a Quarter Horse with a big heart. Even though my second horse almost looks exactly like Diablo there will never be a horse that could replace him.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

LOL, heres my first horse....Rodeo! lol


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Here's my first and only heart horse: Sky


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I guess I've actually had 3 first "horses". LOL

My very first mount was a 34" tall mini-burro named Olen. He and I were both 3 years old when we started riding together. He's now 28 and still happily living in my pasture. This summer, he will be going to live with my brother for a while and he's going to be my youngest niece's first mount too. She's also about to turn 3. I jokingly told my brother when he asked about taking Olen "Only a **** donkey could survive raising 2 generations of Robertson kids" LOL.









Then, my first actual _horse_ was my Dad's 16hh, 1500 pound outlaw roping horse named Buck. I was riding him sporadically at 4 and by the time I was 5, I was riding him all the time because my brother had gotten a new horse (who can be seen in the background there). Unfortunately, both of them are buried in our pasture now. Buck we lost in '01 and Sis (the sorrel) we lost in '09.









But, my first horse that was technically, 100% all mine and nobody else's was Denny. I trained him when I was 14 and we went a lot of miles together.









He's 18 years old now and retired out in my pasture. Just for grins and giggles the other day, I jumped on him with nothing more than an old hay string around his neck. Hadn't been on him in over a year and he still rode the same as he ever did; hot and chargey and obnoxious...but completely obedient LOL.


----------



## torty (Dec 14, 2011)

My first Pony Lucy (standing)
And my friends pony Gina


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

Here's my first ever horse! 15.2hh thoroughbred gelding named Dennis. I don't think we could have found a less beginner suitable horse if we had tried! I spent more time on my *** in the dirt then actually on his back I think, but I loved him nonetheless.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

I put two pictures, one of my first horse, Mooney the picture was taken a few months before she got sick, one of the only pictures I have of her. I have her less than two years, but she is a retrained standardbred and my prefect horse. She is the roan

The second is on my mare now in a suppose to be quarter horse, we're both strong headed and tend to clash in personality, but we work it out some how. She is the chestnut.


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

*I love seeing all the first horses!!!*

When my Taffy was PTS he was already down. It was cold and wet and when we called the rendering service, they said the truck would not get off the driveway to get the horse. So my 3 brothers and my brother in law came over to move Taffy about 75 yards closer to the driveway to be picked up. 

They still refer to this event as *"The Great Taffy Pull"*
They are so mean!!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Need to get to my parents and grab some ole photos, those are terrible! An 80's nightmare, LOL! I don't have pictures of my first Arabian mare scanned, only had her for a year because she was accidentally bred by a neighboring TWH stud and we lost them both, it was terrible!
Then they got me Grey Sky when I was 11. She was only 18/20 months and already "green broke" :shock:, yeah great mom, so I had to train her myself.
$505 of the best money I ever spent on a horse, Quarab and indestructible! Rode THOUSANDS of miles on this horse! Here she is just after her first and only foal, miss her so badly. I lost her to a tornado when she was 18.


----------



## stingerscricket (Oct 3, 2011)

Here's my first horse that was actually mine I got not too long ago. No more leasing or sharing  After hours of research for my non-horsey parents and convincing they finally decided to let me buy Arabella and as corny as it sounds be the happiest daughter in the world! I will never forget the feeling of handing over all of my hard earned 100 dollar bills and officially buying her. It has been completely worth it though!


----------



## calfboy (May 1, 2011)

This was my first horse, had to sell here, could not afford to have here. I should have sold my kidney so I could have kept her.








[/U]


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

Not sure if you'd consider Dakota my first horse or not. My friend said his owners gave him to her because they couldn't handle him, then she gave him to me because she had too many horses on her feed bill and we had such a good connection. However, his owners took him back last Christmas (2010) without so much as a how do you do, so I guess he wasn't really mine. I consider him my horse, though.


























My first horse that I bought and am still paying for lol, is Buenos Aires, my heart horse.


























I took that last pic of me and Aires with my cell phone today. I sent it to a few friends and one of the texted back "Dear Lord! His head is HUGE!"


----------



## Dark Intentions (Sep 30, 2011)

Oh boy! This is gonna be fun! This has to be my favorite topic of all time! lol.:lol:
This is Chance, my first horse, I got him when he was 25, now almost 29! I gave him away last summer two days after my 15th birthday! He needed a semi retirement home. I miss him so much sometimes I wish I had never given him away, but I know it was the right thing.
















^^Very last picture take of us, ten minutes before he left.
















^His new owners, though the girl just rides him.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Wow - talk about a blast from the past -- digging back some 30 years for this ---
This is Amigo - the babysitter start horse for all three of the girls in our family (I am the baby, so he had plenty of experience by the time I inherited him - he was probably 26-28 in this picture). He was the perfect starter horse.









Yes, yes - a child on horseback with no helmet -- again, this was some 30 years ago and helmets were pretty much unheard of where we were at that point *shrugs*


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Weeeellllll, my "first" horse was really shared with my step sister and my second "first" horse was really my mom's... I don't have a picture of my first "first" horse, but I do of my second "first" horse! This picture is my first time ever riding her! 








Now, THIS is my real "first" horse! I just got my name on his papers!!


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

My first horse got her in 2010 she was a surprise Mothers day gift from the Hubby and the kids.....Gotta love him she is still in the field too!!!


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

View attachment 97505


View attachment 97506


I don't remember their names, but I remember they both throwed me


----------



## JumpingJiminy (May 2, 2012)

OTTB, currently 7 years old. (gelding) Sunny Serenade.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

Sorry for the tiny pic! Not sure why it downsizes this one. >_<

This is Rebel. I asked for a horse every day of every year until my dad and grandpa finally got together and saved up $1000 to buy me my first horse. He was about the 5th horse we looked at, and I fell in love. My friend rode him first and then I rode him, and we had him delivered that week. I have no idea what breed he was. He looked like a giant calvary horse so my dad named him Rebel.

He was in no way a child's horse, but he taught me the hard way to be a good rider. I still miss him and every time I see a "white" horse out there with halter scars I look to see if it is him.


----------



## Ne0n Zero (Dec 25, 2008)

Beau, 11yo Registered AQHA gelding.
I got him back in 2008 when he was 6, just turning 7


----------



## Sinbad Love (Feb 12, 2012)

This is my first horse and I have owned him for a little over a year now


----------



## kait18 (Oct 11, 2011)

my very first horse was this pretty girl sadie 

morgan mare about 14.3/15h she will always be my girl..

i cant find any pics from the first day i got her but this is the last pic of me and her together before i made the hard decision to pts 









and sadie enjoying her male companion denny









enjoying the sun


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

That's so sad. =( 

She was lovely.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

FlyGap said:


> Need to get to my parents and grab some ole photos, those are terrible! An 80's nightmare, LOL!


You aren't getting off that easy Fly. I shared my 80's nightmare, cowgirl up and get those pics!


----------



## Librahorsegal (Nov 20, 2011)

I got my first horse when i was 9 years old. Im 29 now. I got her as a birthday present. Her name was LollyPop! She was a good old mare. I just did walk trot on her.









I didnt own her for long because she was old. So i got a quarter horse gelding after her. His name was shadow.







I miss him soooo much.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

Ahhh, you guys are getting me into a "I want my first horsey" mood. :O OH well, guess waiting another 17 years ain't gonna kill me. :wink:

carry on... :wave:


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

This is my first horse, Cisco, i have had him for about 8-9months now! This first pic is him with his shaggy winter coat.
















Me around easter time ^^^^








Him with my baby cousin! ^^^


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

does this count I am 48 and Annabelle is my first horse


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Lol MHF! Going to moms this weekend, I'll load up!
Frizzy 80s hair and I think one shot has neon scrunchy socks!!!! Maybe even stonwashed jeans with puff paint splattered on them! Oh yeah!!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NordicJuniper (Jun 9, 2009)

Well my first horse is Junior. Waited 17 long years to finally get a horse of my own. Met him when he was 18, he is turning 23 on the 20th of this month :] I have owned him for almost a year now.

Those darn Thoroughbreds still act 4 when they are oldies


----------



## MerlotDotOne (Nov 18, 2009)

My frist horse is Merlot and now he is 12 years old it has been a great 7 years with him.










and now


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, my family's first horse was Touche, a roman-nosed 16hh chestnut paint mare. She was 18 when we got her and had been used as a lessson horse. We probably had her for about four years before she layed down and couldn't get up. The decision to put her to sleepp was made when my pony and I were away at horse camp. She was more of my parent's and older sister's horse though.
A few months after Touche, my mom decided us kids needed a pony. She wanted to go on rides with us I guess. SO after looking at a bunch of ponies at C-C Ranch, we picked 12.2hh Bart. He is grouchy, old, mean, stubborn, and the best pony I'll ever meet. When we bought him he was supposedly 12 years old and meant for all of us kids. 8 years later and the dentist thinks he is 25ish and I'm the only rider. He's taught me a lot.
About four years ago, I got MY first horse. Tater. He was mine and only mine. He was a 16.2hh half blind chestnut appy. He liked to buck and hated going faster than a trot. I sold him about 1 and 1/2 years ago because he was too much. I still miss the guy. He definitely taught me how to hang on!


----------



## SplashsKwikSand (May 13, 2012)

Got my first horse 3 years ago when she was born. She's everything to me and her name is Cocoa. She is now turning 3 in July and has just begun her training. 









Her as a foal.









Her and I a month ago. (she's lighter than in the picture due to her have just getting a bath)


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

I actually don't have any photos of my first pony on my computer, and no printer to scan them with :-(


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I grew up riding the nastiest ponies that I had to share with my older sisters. At five, I got my first pony of my very own. A cute welsh mare that was SUPPOSED to be under saddle. Well, she wasn't and we had a tough start with her running away with me regularly. However, we taught each other and became BEST friends!


When I first got my own pony....Moonshine











ponies weren't my only mount (I had such a crush on this boy













Later, my sisters and I were members of a saddle club (the outfits). We did gaming gymkhanas. The little buckskin on the right was Florida State reserve champion pole bender. The chestnut next to him was Florida State champion barrel racer. The horse I am riding was borrowed. My horse wasn't allowed to game. My coach forbade it..LOL.

The light chestnut on the far left was my sisters crazy half arab. Not good for much of anything beyond constantly bucking her off.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

mom2pride said:


> I actually don't have any photos of my first pony on my computer, and no printer to scan them with :-(


Take a picture of the picture?? lol


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

*You asked for pictures...*

**I did edit photos smaller- it takes photobucket a bit.

Allison Finch- I LOVE your face in that first picture!! That picture does say a thousand words 

I loved everyone elses photos too! What a great thread! I wish I could post my old riding photos, but the only ones I have are from when I went through a perm stage. And no one wants to see that (trust me)

I still have my first horse (100% all mine) but leased a couple before him. It was a quick decision to buy my horse- but I couldn't have asked for it to turn out any better. I'm pretty convinced me and this horse were made for each other.

I got him when I was 16 (best sweet sixteen present!) He was a chubby, naughty (actually he was good for the first week, and then the naughtiness abounded) boy who had spent the last three years on pasture and forgot most of his 'training'. I still remember the troubles we had with leads, going into the middle and everything in general.

When I first found out he was mine (at his old home) See the worried look in his eye? He also looks a LOT shorter than he is... haha he's a full 16.1 hands (and honestly I'm only 5.5', the angles are all messed up)










When I first brought him home!








I was starting to realize what a pain in the butt I had gotten, but I still loved him!









When I first got him, my first ride was bareback in a rope halter. My brother saw and wanted to try too. One of the first signs that I had bought a winner was that he put up with all of this! 










After months and months of battling this horse in riding with my trainer, I had a fallout with my trainer/BO (NEVER good idea to have that combination) and moved to a new barn where everything began improving in leaps and bounds. I was always told saddle fit didn't matter as long as, "he doesn't buck because of it" (had to ride in an english saddle that sat on his withers... I did lots of bareback against this instructors advice) and that to get a horse's head down you need to "karate chop" their face with full force (they meant extreme see-sawing, can't make this stuff up). Needless to say, both me and my horse were happier!

This is about the time I began to appreciate my horse and we began to actually bond instead of fighting against eachother all the time. My nieces and nephews LOVE/D him! He would always jog his slowest with a little one on his back 










Then over the years we got to where we are now. I couldn't love this horse more, and I like to feel that it's mutual.









Sometimes he gets annoyed at me...

















But he still loves me! (After all, I am the food woman, heheheh)










And I will always love him 










I'm blessed to have this goof forever


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

I love your horse's ghostly eyes!


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Allison Finch said:


> I love your horse's ghostly eyes!


Thanks, they were always my favorite too! Unfortunately he only has one left now, but he's just as beautiful


----------



## Zoechicken (May 14, 2012)

*Dylan*

My first and current horse


----------



## bjb (Jun 25, 2011)

This is my first "real" horse and my horsie love. I only had him about a year but he taught me sooooo much and built my confidence back up. I had to make the hard decision to sell him because he was the hardest keeper I knew and only 6 years old. I still get rude remarks from people on my decision to sell him but it was in his best interest I just couldn't keep the weight on him. I still LOVE this boy and he's fat and happy now 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## phoenix (Jun 7, 2010)

This is my first horse Phoenix, i've had him for almost 6 years now, he'll be 11 in June.

Sometime he looks respectable and well behaved..








Other times, not so much..


----------



## BubblesBlue (Jun 29, 2010)

Buck


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

OuttatheBlue said:


> Thanks, they were always my favorite too! Unfortunately he only has one left now, but he's just as beautiful


 What do you mean he only has one left???


----------



## OuttatheBlue (Dec 8, 2011)

Moei said:


> What do you mean he only has one left???


I won't go into all the grizzly details- I have a couple threads about it if you want to check them out. But we had a trail riding accident a couple months ago that resulted in my horse loosing an eye


----------



## Moei (Jan 11, 2012)

Im so sorry....i'll have to look at the threads you posted.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

The day I showed my Dad him...


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

My mare Gypsie was my first ever actual horse... She became mine when she was around 8... she's 18 now.


----------



## rlr21791 (Oct 2, 2012)

This is my first mare that I got, it was only a few years ago, but she was my first horse that was actually mine. I had one a few years prior when I lived with my parents, but she was more of a family horse. The first picture is Ladybug, she was 25 years old when we bought her and lived another 5 years. She was our family horse. The rest of the pictures are Ninja Barbie, my first mare that I bought. She reminds me a lot of the two that I have now. I have a thing for the red off track thoroughbreds 
When I got Ninja Barbie, I couldn't even halter her. She spooked at everything and after a month of hard work, she followed me around like a little puppy. She was a great horse for me to learn with. She really showed me how to build trust between rider and horse.


----------



## StellaIW (Feb 5, 2012)

This was my first pony.  About 12.2 hh.

His name was NFB King C.O.

He is about 22 years old in these pictures. 




























And here he is about 30 years old.


----------



## Jore (Dec 4, 2010)

I just got my first horse at the start of September! I started riding when I was nine, so seven.. almost eight years, and I've been leasing for the past four. I leased an older Quarter Horse mare who first showed me some of the responsibility it takes to own a horse, and then for the last two years, I leased a green-broke Quarter Horse gelding. I did most of his training and he's now an incredible horse, he's had an insane amount of interest with a lot of prominent trainers in my province inquire about him. He's English trained but definitely has that natural Western "vibe" so to speak.

Onto Indie! I decided that I wanted a Thoroughbred mare, preferably, I wanted the horse to be under eight.. but I made a compromise there, as Indie is ten. She'd been out of work for a couple years and had only been being ridden for a couple months, although she was still incredibly stiff and needed _lots_ of work, which she still does. Well, against my better judgement, I decided to go down and see her a second time. She was sweet and charming, and had lots of potential. Needless to say, we ended up buying her and she came home a couple weeks later once we got x-rays done and had everything finalized.

Just in the past month (got her home on September 7), she's gone from running from leg pressure, not being able to walk on a loose rein without breaking into a trot.. to a horse who happily walks along on a loose rein, side-passes like she's done it all her life and catches on _very_ quickly. She gets worked up easily but we're working on it! I've kept a progress journal of every ride and I love looking back on it. We've bonded so much this past month (it seems like it's been so much longer!).. we had a rocky start but now we get along great. She's hilarious and cracks everyone up with her personality, she's incredibly quirky. When she gets too relaxed, her bottom lip will sag and she'll start drooling.. I also like wigging her lip around. 


IMAG0329 by Right Cute Cali, on Flickr


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is my first horse with my little brother. He was such a good sport hacking the little guy around lead line. This picture was taken 7 years ago when I first got him.


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

I have three horses.. but Camo.. Is my100% horse. I paid for her myself So if my parents wanted to sell the horses.. well, he could sell her.. but I WOULD GET THE MONEY.. but thats never happening.. anyways here she is

I bought her from my dad. In the first place we bought her from a gal that rescued her. Camo's mom was skin and bones pregnant and not expected to live. The gal thought it would be easier on the mare if she was out on pasture instead of in a stall. And hay was getting expensive so she didnt have enough hay to be able to bring a mare and foal up to healthy weight. Camo was born.. and then I bought here 2 weeks after

First picture is her at 4 months.( she was born july 13) and the second picture is her a couple weeks ago.. at 1 year 3 months


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

Here's my Tennessee Walking Horse, Brandy! The first one is what she looked like when we got her, and the last one is of her now. She was badly trained and green when I got her, and now that she has improved so much, she's actually fun to ride!


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

I got Rowdy just after a really bad experience with another horse (If you dig really hard you might be able to find a long post about it somewhere), and basically I was really afraid to let myself bond with him because of that experience. 
I first met him when my trainer called me 2 days after bad experience, so I was still really cry-y and such. she said that she had brought a new horse up to the stable and since I was looking to buy, she said I could come take a look when I went to the barn later.
So I went to the stable, walked into Rowdy's stall, saw how terrified he was and my heart broke. just shattered into a million peices on the floor of the stall.
because I saw in his eyes the same thing I was sure he could see in mine: Scared, lonely, and above all, sad. 
so when he walked towards me, I hugged him and told him it would be okay, and he did the same.
I convinced my parents to buy him a week later (They had seen what a cry-fest it becomes when the horse gets sold to someone else, they had been dealing with it for 5 years).
9ish months later, I love him with everything, and I feel like he does too 
here comes a load o pictures

this ws in july (I painted him like and indian piony and rode around bareback sometimes I wonder why he puts up with me)
































"Does _this _hand have treats?" lol, this was in june








I beleive this was in April (1 month after I got him)








Back to july, we won a trooopphhhyyy that was the first day of the show, the next he was a bucking mess, poor boy wanted to go home








OMIGOD A BIRDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!








September








I don't even know what he was scared of here... the window perhaps? or maybe his shadow? lol the scaredy cat








I went out to ride one morning in august to find that he only had 1 shoe...hmmmm...So I let him loose in the pasture and we did this! 








First day I met him....Look at his eye in the first pic.
















I'm sorry I didnt realize I had that many pics on hand Go look at this video too, sub me if you have a youtube
Don't Tell Me If I'm Dying.... - YouTube


----------

